# What are You Eating Right Now???



## sledgehammer123

Just what the post says. What are you eating right now? If you could post with a pic great, if not that ok.

Fillet w/ baby carrots and asparagus.


----------



## Big Man 123

Looks delicious as hell !!!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave

This.

Lost about 5lb in 3 weeks consuming smoothies and cutting out the crap!


----------



## Cojocaru

**** all, still waiting on my Chinese


----------



## seandog69

does a bottle of cab sav count as food?


----------



## Cojocaru

DappaDonDave said:


> This.
> 
> Lost about 5lb in 3 weeks consuming smoothies and cutting out the crap!
> 
> View attachment 170139


Is that the juicer where you turn it upside down and put a lid on it ????


----------



## DappaDonDave

Cojocaru said:


> Is that the juicer where you turn it upside down and put a lid on it ????


No, you put a lid on it first. Otherwise, all the stuff falls out of it.


----------



## DappaDonDave

M31 said:


> u actually lost 100 pounds buying that sh1t blender


£150, it's the 900w Pro version with additional cups and lids. Thanks though, I might take it back now you've said that.

Had a £20 Russell Hobbs blender and it's been fine but is clumpy, this thing tears **** up!


----------



## superdrol

Well I would take a pic but it was so nice I ate it!! Half a jar of jalfrezi sauce Lloyd grossman (not too bad for junk and sugar) 400g chicken breast and 380g sweet potato wedges was awesome!! Was gonna have rice with it but tbh the wedges and chicken were perfect and went down like a Dutch hooker  Om Nom Nom....


----------



## sledgehammer123

seandog69 said:


> does a bottle of cab sav count as food?


Sure....that sounds good!!!



Delmonico Steak, Roasted Sweet Potatoe, Sautéed Zucchini w garlic.


----------



## Yes

sledgehammer123 said:


> Sure....that sounds good!!!
> 
> View attachment 170178
> 
> 
> Delmonico Steak, Roasted Sweet Potatoe, Sautéed Zucchini w garlic.


Did you cook this yourself?


----------



## sledgehammer123

Yes said:


> Did you cook this yourself?


Yes.


----------



## Yes

sledgehammer123 said:


> Yes.


Repped. Look amazing.


----------



## Cojocaru

06.30

100g porridge with skimmed milk

Large coffee.


----------



## FelonE1

330g Low Fat Greek Yoghurt with 50g Oats


----------



## garethd93

4 weetabix, 450g low fat yoghurt and a banananana


----------



## BettySwallocks

bacon and egg on white, brown sauce.


----------



## DaveCW

3 weetabix

200ml semi skimmed milk

hand full of toasted oats with mixed fruit and seeds.

4 whole eggs

2 slices wholemeal toast.

Coffee

700ml Water

Fish Oil

Vit C

1 dark choc hob nob to go with my coffee.


----------



## swole troll




----------



## BettySwallocks

swole troll said:


> With added table salt so i can hit my micros


Lol, I've spewed up more appetising looking things than that :lol:


----------



## GMO

this thread has given me a serious case of the munchies.. im off for some steak


----------



## Mingster

Spicy chicken pizza and two Scotch eggs.


----------



## swole troll

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol, I've spewed up more appetising looking things than that :lol:


full monty's the boi!

who doesnt want everything on their plate to taste like beans?


----------



## cupra5155

Keeping it simple mince beef and sweetcorn


----------



## zasker

DappaDonDave said:


> This.
> 
> Lost about 5lb in 3 weeks consuming smoothies and cutting out the crap!
> 
> View attachment 170139


out of curiosity how are these nutribullet thingS? been looking at them myself, seems like it might be a tad better to drink that crap than can after can of monster :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147

Just had a Roast dinner.

Chicken + Skin, Roast Potatoes, Stuffing, Broccoli and Carrots all with 4 litres of gravy (felt like it anyway!)

Feel like I could sleep for a week now! :laugh:


----------



## Smitch

cupra5155 said:


> Keeping it simple mince beef and sweetcorn


That has to be the blandest looking meal ever!


----------



## Nuts

zasker said:


> out of curiosity how are these nutribullet thingS? been looking at them myself, seems like it might be a tad better to drink that crap than can after can of monster :lol:


Nutri bullets are awesome, I have one it has a blade and a grinder attachment, dead quick to use, blends any kind of sh1t, I even take mine with me if I am working away, couldn't be without it now :thumb:


----------



## zasker

Nuts60 said:


> Nutri bullets are awesome, I have one it has a blade and a grinder attachment, dead quick to use, blends any kind of sh1t, I even take mine with me if I am working away, couldn't be without it now :thumb:


sounds decent, just looking online and they're about £90 odd quid, that right?


----------



## Nuts

zasker said:


> sounds decent, just looking online and they're about £90 odd quid, that right?


Yep pretty sure I paid £95 for mine so yeah sound about right :thumbup1:


----------



## DappaDonDave

zasker said:


> out of curiosity how are these nutribullet thingS? been looking at them myself, seems like it might be a tad better to drink that crap than can after can of monster :lol:


Well, I've had a Russell Hobbs blender which was fine for smoothies (or so I thought). It blended most things ok but left small chunks which were ok to consume but not completely smooth.

Got the 900w nutribullet yesterday and it's a whole different kind of blender, it totally fvcks sh!t up, nothing stands a chance in it. Everything comes out smooth and easy to drink, even if you put it in the machine in big chunks. Very impressed, is it worth 6 times more than the Russell Hobbs or other cheaper blender...probably not, but if you want smooth smoothies/soups, it's great.

Made a soup with carrots, potatoes, onion and parsnip (all uncooked: solid) and it turned them into a lovely soupy mess!

Might do a comparison vid when I get bored.


----------



## DappaDonDave

zasker said:


> sounds decent, just looking online and they're about £90 odd quid, that right?


You can get them for £89.99 through the daily mail OR just actually get one off the ideal world shopping channel. There Doesn't appear to be a cheap way to get one of these if you're buying new.

Daily mirror - Buy Your NutriBullet Here | An Aid to a Healthier Lifestyle | Mirror Reader Offers

Just want to add, if you chuck a small can of energy drink into the mix instead of water/fruit juice, gives a nice tangy taste and no calories if you by the sugar free cans of emerge (25p in home bargains or 3 cases of 24 cans for £15 in home bargains)


----------



## zasker

DappaDonDave said:


> You can get them for £89.99 through the daily mail OR just actually get one off the ideal world shopping channel. There Doesn't appear to be a cheap way to get one of these if you're buying new.
> 
> Daily mirror - Buy Your NutriBullet Here | An Aid to a Healthier Lifestyle | Mirror Reader Offers
> 
> Just want to add, if you chuck a small can of energy drink into the mix instead of water/fruit juice, gives a nice tangy taste and no calories if you by the sugar free cans of emerge (25p in home bargains or 3 cases of 24 cans for £15 in home bargains)


ill get a new one, just not yet - i thought they would only be about £30.

thats a good idea to add an energy drink, iw ere thinking of just getting a bag of caffeine off MP and chucking a bit in.


----------



## DappaDonDave

zasker said:


> ill get a new one, just not yet - i thought they would only be about £30.
> 
> thats a good idea to add an energy drink, iw ere thinking of just getting a bag of caffeine off MP and chucking a bit in.


Nah, they're pricey, but they feel solid. Weight about 2kg and are brushed steel (well mine is).

Good shout with caffeine! I chuck in MP whey smoothie sometimes as well.


----------



## 31205

Soup!! Some carrot and lentil ****! Diet finishes tomorrow so get to add 17g peanut butter and a bit of rice to my life!! Lucky me!

ps. I have veins on my abs now and don't wanna stop dieting


----------



## shauny13

zasker said:


> sounds decent, just looking online and they're about £90 odd quid, that right?


i paid about that on amazon. They are brilliant though. Will blitz anything ive thrown at it so far including ice cubes.


----------



## DappaDonDave

shauny13 said:


> i paid about that on amazon. They are brilliant though. Will blitz anything ive thrown at it so far including ice cubes.


Nutribullet 12 piece with 2 Superfoods and Recipe Book - Free P&P (£81.59 Quidco) - Hot UK Deals

Best deal I've seen for it....


----------



## simonthepieman

hotel breakfast


----------



## bail

Food today has consisted of

Reflex shake oats nut butter

roast chicken sandwich sausage roll

ice cream sundae (huge cost 7quid)

With fero Roche (or however you spell it)

3 salami and cheese rolls with large pack of crisps

Chips battered sausage and pie

Pop tarts

2 rolo yogurt


----------



## nWo

Gonna have a BeAnimal protein ready meal before bed, not sure which one yet. Might do a lucky dip and stick my hand in the cupboard without looking and see which one it lands on


----------



## Heavyassweights

@MuscleFood choc peanut butter

Fcukin bootyfull


----------



## Quinn92

Scoffed this earlier


----------



## SickCurrent

Eggs and spinach. Gotta make dem gainz brahski's


----------



## b4tm4n

300 gr chicken

150 gr Mix of mushrooms,prawns and garlics


----------



## Sharpy76

4 whites, 2 whole eggs and 1 scoop of vanilla ice cream isolate, made into 5 pancakes topped with zerocals maple syrup, nom nom!


----------



## Goranchero

Chocolate coconut milk custard

250ml coconut milk

20g cocoa powder

20g instant gelatine

20 drops Flavdrops vanilla sucralose

Mysrup butterscotch on top

Half of it is going down right now, the other part after gym for dinner.


----------



## BennyC

It's all about balance :tongue:



















Balti:










I am partial to the regular chocolate oatbowl:


----------



## Frandeman

Chicken chili ginger lime stir fry

With basmati rice


----------



## BennyC

'The Hampton Popcorn Company' couldn't decide which I wanted, 'milk chocolate caramel crunch' or 'white and dark chocolate swirl' so half & half it was.


----------



## simonthepieman




----------



## BennyC

Dark Chocolate:


----------



## a.notherguy

easy peel seedless oranges that are difficult to peel and have pips in them :confused1:


----------



## Frandeman

Hake broccoli cauliflower

Tomato and peppers salsa


----------



## Benchbum

300g sweet potatoe, 10g coconut oil, 150g Turkey mince, green stuff


----------



## 1manarmy

Sugar free chewing gum cus im a week out and living on thin air between meals haha


----------



## BennyC

Squats & Oats


----------

